# My mutts (breed guesses welcome lol)



## Riley222 (Feb 19, 2010)

Duke at 8 months and 42 pounds (he is now one and close to 60)










Zoey about 30 pounds










Zoey and Roxy also about 30 pounds











I have a lot more pictures they are just on my other computer


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Roxy's a pit bull. im not sure about Zoey..but Roxy looks close to pure pit. not totally pure but very very close.


----------



## Riley222 (Feb 19, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> Roxy's a pit bull. im not sure about Zoey..but Roxy looks close to pure pit. not totally pure but very very close.


The vet says she is most likely pit whippet mix. She definitely has pit jaws lol she will play tug with anything. She has a really slim body like a whippet though. She is 2 and only 30 pounds


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Riley222 said:


> The vet says she is most likely pit whippet mix. She definitely has pit jaws lol she will play tug with anything. She has a really slim body like a whippet though. She is 2 and only 30 pounds



pit bull standard is 30 to 60 pounds. 









this is a pureblood champion pit bull.

i dont see whippet. perhaps you could post a better body pic?

ETA









and a whippet for comparison. 

your dog's face is very pit and very unlike a whippet, the chest is very pit. the size is very pit. i just dont see the whippet...but if you have a pic where she is posed like the two above it could give me a better idea.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Zoey and Duke look a lot like Brom to me Anyone else think that or am I just weird??

I agree that Roxy looks mostly Pit


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Pit, whippet...


None of this explains those ears!!!


Looks more boxer than pit IMHO.


Those ears are just totally throwing me off though...


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

tw1n

those are in fact perfectly acceptable ears for a pit. my pureblood pit's ears are almost identical.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> tw1n
> 
> those are in fact perfectly acceptable ears for a pit. my pureblood pit's ears are almost identical.


Zim is correct prick ears are acceptable in the APBT though they are a minor fault....semi-prick or rose are preferred.

I was going back and forth between boxer mix and APBT mix and the ears are what make me think Pit over boxer


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

pugmom said:


> Zim is correct prick ears are acceptable in the APBT though they are a minor fault....semi-prick or rose are preferred.
> 
> I was going back and forth between boxer mix and APBT mix and the ears are what make me think Pit over boxer



that and im thinking that a boxer mix would be significantly larger than 30 pounds at two years old. her chest is also very pit shaped. A Boxer has a much much deeper sort of chest. 

Pugmom the only other idea i had was possible Boston mix...but you'd be better qualified to judge..


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> that and im thinking that a boxer mix would be significantly larger than 30 pounds at two years old. her chest is also very pit shaped. A Boxer has a much much deeper sort of chest.
> 
> Pugmom the only other idea i had was possible Boston mix...but you'd be better qualified to judge..



Full grown boxers range from 40 to 80 so yeah 30 would be on the much smaller side or would have to mix with something much smaller???...though the OP stated about 30lbs...I wonder what the actual weight is....I have meet a few boxers in the 40-50lb range

I don't think Boston unless its a small part....Muzzle would be much shorter and the coloring is all wrong...Bostons don't come in brindle that light unless someone is breeding for it (some people are now like the pit breeding for blues and creams...its very sad).....the ears are also a tad off but with a mix you never know

I wonder what Roxy's tail looks like ?


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

pugmom said:


> Full grown boxers range from 40 to 80 so yeah 30 would be on the much smaller side or would have to mix with something much smaller???...though the OP stated about 30lbs...I wonder what the actual weight is....I have meet a few boxers in the 40-50lb range
> 
> I don't think Boston unless its a small part....Muzzle would be much shorter and the coloring is all wrong...Bostons don't come in brindle that light unless someone is breeding for it (some people are now like the pit breeding for blues and creams...its very sad).....the ears are also a tad off but with a mix you never know
> 
> I wonder what Roxy's tail looks like ?


I was thinking a bod picture would help too.

As far as the weight, about 30 lbs doesn't really count, and ... it's a mix so the weight isn't really a determining factor.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

tw1n said:


> I was thinking a bod picture would help too.
> 
> As far as the weight, about 30 lbs doesn't really count, and ... it's a mix so the weight isn't really a determining factor.


I agree a body shot would help

While weight in a mix might not be a exact marker of breed...It can definitely help...a dog that only weighs 20lbs probably has a very low chance of being a Great Dane mix LOL


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

pugmom said:


> I agree a body shot would help
> 
> While weight in a mix might not be a exact marker of breed...It can definitely help...a dog that only weighs 20lbs probably has a very low chance of being a Great Dane mix LOL


LoL well yeah...

but we're only talking 10-20 lbs here.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

tw1n said:


> LoL well yeah...
> 
> but we're only talking 10-20 lbs here.


True....which is why 30lbs is a hard weight to guess at least for me....its kinda right in the middle....small for a boxer...large for a boston..but could very well be a mix of ether or could be none.....30 lbs is with in the APBT standard but is small for most pit mixes.....anyone's head spinning yet


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

its not just the size that made me say pit...its the chest too...i reeealllyy want to see that dog's back end and tuck because then it _should_ be more apparent. Boxer chests are waaaay deeper and shaped almost like a wide sighthound chest while apbt chest is more rounded...kind of like her's is. boxers also tend towards a far more extreme tuck. and the rear in a boxer is way different than an apbt. BODY SHOT PLEASE?

i definately dont see whippet though.


----------



## Riley222 (Feb 19, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> its not just the size that made me say pit...its the chest too...i reeealllyy want to see that dog's back end and tuck because then it _should_ be more apparent. Boxer chests are waaaay deeper and shaped almost like a wide sighthound chest while apbt chest is more rounded...kind of like her's is. boxers also tend towards a far more extreme tuck. and the rear in a boxer is way different than an apbt. BODY SHOT PLEASE?
> 
> i definately dont see whippet though.


Sorry my camera was dead. These aren't the greatest but here you go




























(please disregard the hideous carpet lol)


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

that is a pure pit bull or very very close

not only that but she is relatively well built.


----------



## Amber_Girl (Jul 20, 2008)

pure pit bull as in APBT? I don't think so..maybe that's just me. Pit mix? Yes. Her eyes are just soo big. lol and there's something about how her muzzle connects with her cheeks that seems different to me. She looks ALOT like a dog that we have in the rescue I volunteer for. They have her listed as a cattle dog mix on petfinder (WTF?), but as a pit bull mix on the website.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14616682
^Obviously pudgier, but I see a strong resemblence. See how the rescue dog's eyes are more almond-y? That makes me think more pit..


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

do you know how much wide varience there is in the APBT breed? the face is just one of the many variences you see in game dogs. if Roxy isnt a pure APBT from game lines then she is a generic pit bull..meaning an APBTxStaff or an APBTxAMstaff though that's doubtful consider her size and light build. i see zero cattle dog in her. zero whippet. there is a slight possibility of boxer but i really doubt a pitxboxer would be that light boned.

and the dog on petfinder looks nothing like the dog in this thread to me. that dog looks to be something very mixed in my opinion and if Lynnie is a pit x cattle dog then im a chicken.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

agree 100% with Zim.

Also the 'cattle dog' in the pet-finder looks like a pit bull too (or a generic one,learn something new everyday i didn't know that term Zim but understand it completely)


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

and by relatively well built, i mean that Roxy looks more like a correct pit that most of the pits ive seen in rescue. she looks like a conformationally incorrect yet still appropriately moderate pit bull.

as far as the petfinder dog, i see EBT in her.

another really well bred pit bull, this one owned by a member here. Roxy reminds me of a sort of underdeveloped version of her.


----------



## Firestorm (Feb 21, 2010)

Duke, German Shepherd, or German Shepherd mix. My older sister has an AKC registered German Shepherd who was very similar to this one at eight months of age. Plus German Shepherds come in different colors too. 

http://dogbreeds.bulldoginformation.com/german-shepherd.html


Zoey, German Shepherd mix, perhaps with collie. 

Roxy, Pitbull mix, perhaps with boxer or American Bull Dog. I see mostly Pitt though.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

At first look I thought roxy was a boxer mix just based on the muzzle.. her flews look "saggier" than your regular APBT (just based on pictures I've seen) but I agree with Zim and PM.. if she were a boxer mix she should be a lot bigger.. unless her parent was a boxer mix.. a boxer mix Bella's size could get with a smaller dog and produce a 30lb dog.

But when I looked at the other pictures she looks a lot more Pit than boxer. What ever she is she's a looker


----------

